# k2 ipo vs now ipo



## tony10 (Jun 15, 2013)

Just wondering what would be better fit for an 2013 ns evo? 

both are the 2014 version bindings

"edit" forgot to mention my riding 

im in the process of getting a second used board for urban jibbing and ill be using the evo for resort riding in VT and CT and in the parks as well (all park not just jumps or rails)


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Now IPO, it is just an awesome binding.


----------



## tony10 (Jun 15, 2013)

i appreciate the reply but that doesnt really explain why its a better fit


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Neither one is a "better fit", that is purely personal preference. I have two pairs of Nows, and a pair of K2 Uprises which are sort of similar to the K2 IPOs. If you want canted footbeds, go K2, if you want the hinge go with Now. The ankle strap is nicer on the K2 but Nows aren't uncomfortable. They are both solid and versatile.


----------



## tony10 (Jun 15, 2013)

Sudden_Death said:


> Neither one is a "better fit", that is purely personal preference. I have two pairs of Nows, and a pair of K2 Uprises which are sort of similar to the K2 IPOs. If you want canted footbeds, go K2, if you want the hinge go with Now. The ankle strap is nicer on the K2 but Nows aren't uncomfortable. They are both solid and versatile.


how does the hinge effect freestyle riding in your opinion? im just nevervous buying the NOW's without ever having ridden them, and i will most likely not be able to demo them. how are they on rails/jumps?


----------



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

tony10 said:


> Just wondering what would be better fit for an 2013 ns evo?
> 
> both are the 2014 version bindings
> 
> ...


The Now IPO has more of a surf fit; you don't need to crank the straps down like traditional bindings. I used my Now IPO on several boards; Proto CT, Heritage and Cobra.

For your reference, the other bindings I have are Rome (390 Boss and Targa) and Ride CAD.


----------



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

tony10 said:


> how does the hinge effect freestyle riding in your opinion? im just nevervous buying the NOW's without ever having ridden them, and i will most likely not be able to demo them. how are they on rails/jumps?


The hinge effectively make the board narrower by shifting your center of balance. In addition, you are automatically on your toes (or heels) and generating edge pressure.


----------



## tony10 (Jun 15, 2013)

ok thank you guys i appreciate it


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Binding to board is all preference.

Having said that I think most people assume the hinge effect of the Now bindings is far more extreme then it really is. It is really subtle, I found freestyle riding easier with it and the little bit of play actually makes it forgiving. (barely noticeable)

Until you ride now bindings it is hard to really explain what it is like. The highbacks are short and mostly not all that important and the baseplate is pretty stiff except you have bushing in the middle that allow it to pivot and create extra heel/toe pressure. Even all of that doesnt really describe it. It just rides differently and in this case different is better. (At least to me)


----------



## tony10 (Jun 15, 2013)

yea ive been leaning towards the NOW .. ive watched all the videos and what not but just wanted to get some opinions.


----------



## tony10 (Jun 15, 2013)

my only other concern is the toe strap.. can you wear it in front or does it only go over the top or the toe?


----------



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

tony10 said:


> my only other concern is the toe strap.. can you wear it in front or does it only go over the top or the toe?


You don't wear it on the front like previous Burton toe straps. It goes over the top towards the front. See the below link and his comment. Just align the hole so it goes over the leading edge of your boot.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/52147-now-ipo-2.html


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Have last years IPOs in the shop here in Calgary for warranty work. Ladders are all damaged and the ankle straps have holes. As long as they come through on their lifetime warranty, I will be a happy camper. I would think this years models will be more durable. For $330 or whatever they cost, I would hope that I do not get any hassle. I will let you all know.


----------



## tony10 (Jun 15, 2013)

hey thanks for the link, and i havent heard anything about durability issues with them.. is that a problem typically?


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

tony10 said:


> hey thanks for the link, and i havent heard anything about durability issues with them.. is that a problem typically?


I think it would be considered a problem on last years models. They became aware of the problem and suggested it would be taken care of this year. Time will tell. I had 10 days on mine and the ladders were stripped easily and the ankle straps had holes in each one. I hope it not going to be a blame the customer type thing. I have been told it could take a month to get them back. I will let you know how good their warranty actually is. The bindings are nice though.


----------



## tony10 (Jun 15, 2013)

ARSENALFAN said:


> I think it would be considered a problem on last years models. They became aware of the problem and suggested it would be taken care of this year. Time will tell. I had 10 days on mine and the ladders were stripped easily and the ankle straps had holes in each one. I hope it not going to be a blame the customer type thing. I have been told it could take a month to get them back. I will let you know how good their warranty actually is. The bindings are nice though.


you know now that you mention i have read that people were getting replacement straps/ladders when they went to whistler so with any luck you should be okay


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

There is a response on AngrySnowboarders site from the owner of NOW posted back in March confirming the ladders will be stronger this year. Cheers.


----------



## tony10 (Jun 15, 2013)

very nice, thanks for your help


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

ARSENALFAN said:


> I think it would be considered a problem on last years models. They became aware of the problem and suggested it would be taken care of this year. Time will tell. I had 10 days on mine and the ladders were stripped easily and the ankle straps had holes in each one. I hope it not going to be a blame the customer type thing. I have been told it could take a month to get them back. I will let you know how good their warranty actually is. The bindings are nice though.


you actually had to send them the bidnings back?? that to me is sub-par custy service at best... just send me my fucking straps yo.

another note - i'm all for k2 and their bindings, i love how serious they seem to be taking splitboarding and BC... but why the fuck would you come out with a binding and call it the IPO after Now just blew that up last year?? what the fuck. whats next? Salomon Cartels? Burton Proto ct?

lame.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Hey Shred. I think if i just wanted the ladders they could have mailed them. But since the l needed ankle straps and ladders, the shop I purchased them at wanted to send the bindings to their warranty department. Whether that is the shops warranty dept or Now's is up in the air. I just better not get any hassle.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

if you're dealing with the shop you got them from and not the company directly then_ i guess_ i understand... did Now tell you to go back to the shop? i usually take to the company themselves..


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> if you're dealing with the shop you got them from and not the company directly then_ i guess_ i understand... did Now tell you to go back to the shop? i usually take to the company themselves..


I am pretty confident I recall their website directs you to the shop you purchased them at for warranty. Cheers.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> if you're dealing with the shop you got them from and not the company directly then_ i guess_ i understand... did Now tell you to go back to the shop? i usually take to the company themselves..




"Take the bindings in to the authorized NOW dealer where they were purchased. Be sure to bring your proof of purchase! You cannot get a warranty replacement without a receipt. Bindings bought secondhand or from a shop that is not an authorized dealer are NOT warrantable!
If you bought your bindings online or are far from the original shop of purchase, submit a warranty request through our online form."


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

website, shmebsite; directions shmirections.... "yer crap product is falling apart, send me mah gaaaowddamn straps yo!" 

this here shreddin is serious biddness and these french canadian lumberjack sonsofbitches better gets to sourcin the proper plastic faster than a yeti rapes a moose!


----------



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

tony10 said:


> hey thanks for the link, and i havent heard anything about durability issues with them.. is that a problem typically?


Yes, it is a known issue. I don't crank (down the straps) on my Now IPO like others do; so I did not have the problem. But the plastic ladders are pretty soft.

But I do crank them down on my Rome and Ride bindings.

I have not seen them, but I've been told by friends that the straps and ladders were completely upgraded for this years model. If this is an issue, don't buy last year's model online (new or used on Amazon, eBay or Craigslist) to save some money.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

I had the ladders on both pairs replaced, mailed out to me with zero hassle. My toe and ankle straps have help up fine with 15+ days on both pairs.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

If your more park and jib oriented. Check out the Salomon Hologram. The comfort and tweekablity is insane. They feel so free like your not even in bindings compared to solid base bindings but also have really good heel toe response.


----------

